
Warren, Ocasio-Cortez propose halt to big mergers during coronavirus pandemic - jrenshaw
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/politics-news/warren-ocasio-cortez-propose-halt-big-mergers-during-coronavirus-pandemic-n1193756
======
siegel
I have very mixed feelings about this. While the proposal is new and
commentary, thus far, is limited, I mostly see discussions of how this impacts
the big players (Facebook, Google, Amazon, etc...) and the small startups that
would otherwise be scooped up.

What is an interesting question is how this impacts the companies in the
middle - i.e. sizable tech companies with, say, $50 million in annual revenue,
who don't typically have the resources to acquire startups that are being
pursued by the big players.

Would legislation like this allow those middle-market players to grow via
acquisition and, thus, create a larger pool of "big players" post-pandemic?

